# LED Forum - Threads of Interest



## Unforgiven

LED forum Master Sticky thread.

Luminus Devices/Phatlight SST-50

4000+ Lumen Test & BridgeLux LED Review

PhlatLight new SST-90 LED

The new XP-G: another big announcement from CREE

White LED lumen testing

K2 and K2 TFFC Technical Information Thread

LEDEngin - 10 watt / 15 watt Information thread

Bin Coding: Color, Flux, Vf Charts, Links (Luxeon, XLamp, SSC Z-Power/Acriche, Ostar)

Commonly Used LED Emitter Index

Rebel - reflectors and optics thread

Color Rendition and Tint Comparison: Cree, Rebel, GDP, Nichia

Changing LED Tint With Filters


----------

